# Hanovia liquid gold



## caveanimal (Jan 20, 2013)

I have a question about hanovia liquid gold.. I use to work in a glass factory and used liquid gold quite frequently.. it came in 500 gram jars. and the gold content varied acoording to what part of the glass it was put on, the rim used I think was 22 kt and the body of the glass less. When the screens used for applying the gold was done with. it was cleaned out in a tub of cleaner and the frames were reused. And after the tub of cleaner was well used it was dumped, in the same place all the time. is this sludge from the tub worth trying to get the gold out of it. we are talking about a lot of years of dumping this sludge. Just kind of curios about it 


Thanks to all that reply


----------



## Palladium (Jan 20, 2013)

I can't give a link for the new search bar but if you will type the word hanovia into it you will find several topics related to what you are asking.


----------



## etack (Jan 20, 2013)

I would think it could be worth while. if its dry tale some and see. It will take incineration then acids. The polymers are prety nasty. I have some I need to get back to as well.

do you have a pic of the pile?

Eric


----------



## caveanimal (Jan 22, 2013)

I actually do not have a picture of the pile because it was dumped into an old sewer over a period of 30 to 40 years and probably longer than that. I was just wondering if it would be worthwhile.


Thanks for the replies


----------



## etack (Jan 22, 2013)

Can you access the sewer if you see a pile of black tare that is your material.

Scrape it up and get some samples.

Eric


----------



## Cecilia (Feb 4, 2014)

interesting. searched on Google about Hanovia 500 gram jar. Ended up in here. has such a can after grandma. need help with paint thinner to my jars content


----------



## Cecilia (Feb 4, 2014)

Posted the wrong pic of the jar, this is luster but the jars looks the same. I opend the jar and its still liquid  i guess i can use it. Will post pics later on when the tests are done.


----------



## goldsilverpro (Feb 4, 2014)

I would definitely go for it. What you do with it when you get it is another story.


----------

